# Store-Bought Aquarium Background Vs. DIY Painting?



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

Helloo, friends.
So what do you think i should do?
Paint the three back sides of my 20g hex purple, or buy a solid color removable background from the pet store?
Anybody have any experience with painting aquariums?
Also, how hard would this DIY background be? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Es76DnaQDwI
Thanks!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i would go with a store bought background.

1) measure the back of your tank
2)write measurments down
3)Go to store and but MORE than you need
4)Cut it down to size
5)also but some special things to stick the paper to your tank
in step 5 just ask your store owner


----------



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

cossie said:


> i would go with a store bought background.
> 
> 1) measure the back of your tank
> 2)write measurments down
> ...


You have a knack for recommending the one I don't want to do. [;

But in this situation, I guess _you're_ right. {<- Eh? "You're"? Haha[: } 
Store bought background it is!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

its nicer and easier and if you paint it then you may not be-able to remove it lol


----------



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

cossie said:


> its nicer and easier and if you paint it then you may not be-able to remove it lol



Yeah, I know.. I already have the paint, but I guess it'll just have to be saved for another project! Thanks Jack[;


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

haha your welcome ( sorry foorgotten your name) :-(


----------



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

cossie said:


> haha your welcome ( sorry foorgotten your name) :-(



Oh, no worries[; It's Bri!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

oh yer im sooooooooooooooooooooo sorry


----------



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

cossie said:


> oh yer im sooooooooooooooooooooo sorry



Yer, it's fine[; Hahah


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

That's so awesome. I've never seen how they actually make it before. I might have to try that sometime.


----------



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

snyderguy said:


> That's so awesome. I've never seen how they actually make it before. I might have to try that sometime.


Me neither until a couple days ago! 
It's a pretty long project though. 
I might have to wait until the weather warms up to try it out.
My parents would kill me if I made a mess of cement in the house!


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

There's another option too. I've only heard of people doing it on fish tanks and not seen it though. You can get some vinyl that just sticks on and pick from hundreds of colors. You can get vinyl on the internet, at sign stores and tint shops and maybe even craft stores. It goes on nicely and can be removed if wanted. It might take some scrubbing and cleaning to remove it but it can be done a lot easier then paint. 
Good luck.


----------



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

PostShawn said:


> There's another option too. I've only heard of people doing it on fish tanks and not seen it though. You can get some vinyl that just sticks on and pick from hundreds of colors. You can get vinyl on the internet, at sign stores and tint shops and maybe even craft stores. It goes on nicely and can be removed if wanted. It might take some scrubbing and cleaning to remove it but it can be done a lot easier then paint.
> Good luck.


Wow, I just might try that! Thank you!


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

i was thinking about trying that diy background but practice on my ten gallon before i try to make one for one of my 55g they look awsome


----------



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

chronoboy said:


> i was thinking about trying that diy background but practice on my ten gallon before i try to make one for one of my 55g they look awsome


Oh yeah, definately! Just look around on Youtube and you'll find all sorts of crazy things aquarists will do/make for their tanks. Make sure to post pics and keep me updated, I want to see the end result!


----------

